# Messerschmidt/Family Living - Grain Mill with KitchenAid Attachment



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Messerschmidt/Family Living - Grain Mill with KitchenAid Attachment - $60 plus exact shipping to your address.

Family Grain Mill Grinder - electric or manual.

Fits any model or year of Kitchenaid. Metal surgical steel burrs.


Infinitely adjustable for desired consistency
Grinds grains, coffee, flax & sesame
Grinds chopped, dry, non-oily herbs & spices
Grinds cool to preserve nutrients
Large five cup hopper capacity
Made in Germany by Messerschmidt

Also included is the base, and handle for manual grinding. The handle is chipped at the base, but doesn't effect the grinding and isn't on the side you hold on to (see photo). I think to make it a manual grinder, all you need is to order the sleeve that goes over the grinder that attaches to the base, but I’m not sure how it actually attaches to the manual base or if you just need to remove the Kitchenaid attachment; I'm just not sure how it goes together manually. But I do know everything for the Kitchenaid is there.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Karen said:


> Messerschmidt/Family Living - Grain Mill with KitchenAid Attachment - $60 plus exact shipping to your address.
> 
> Family Grain Mill Grinder - electric or manual.
> 
> ...



Hi Karen. If you still have the attachment my wife would love to get it. Just tell us how to pay. Thank you very much.
ed


----------

